# Who says I don't have a green thumb?



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

What with one thing and another, I've not been able to proceed with my concrete roadbed work for a couple of months. In the mean time, I've been honing my gardening skills, and wanted to share.

Here's a pic from 6/10 of the yard area poured at that time. 











And now, here's the same shot, on 8/4:











Can you find the mixer handle in the pic?

I'm particularly proud of the other end of the layout:










Those babies are 7-8 feet tall, bwooohaaahaaaahaaaaa! 
I'm thinking about shooting a film: "Steamin' Through Avatar." That way, the foliage would be a little closer to scale.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

very prototypical. Abandoned rights of way usually get back to nature pretty quick.  

Bob C.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Just imagine when the novelty wears off and weeding becomes a chore. 


If you establish groundcover, you'll reduce the weeds.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I think the novelty wore off a long time ago... In the mean time, I figure it's better to laugh about it than cry, ha ha! 

But yep, I'm so looking forward to getting the concrete done, and getting down to the fun stuff (more track, bridges, buildings....) Like you say Todd, I'm really counting on that ground cover. 

To your point Bob, it amazes me how the weeds can just erupt. Even where there's weed fabric and gravel. 

Which reminds me, I've been reading up a little on ground killers, e.g., Round-Up. Anyone have an alternate favorite? That's less expensive, and longer lasting? 

Cliff


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff. 
I am soooo glad you shared that photo. that is what mine looks like also.. i don't "feel" so alone now.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Marty, you just made my day. 
Wish I could be out there for your big event, but I'll hoist a beer in your honor none the less!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

In the land of Giants.... 

Funny I used to water (sporadically) any weeds that popped up, but a desert railroad is a different beast. 

Yup the novelty of running in the dirt wore off, after 5 years the original tri-oval has been lifted from the drive way and moved to the front yard and is elevated on old cedar planks. I kept 1 scenic area down and dirty, but decided Ma Nature is too tough of a foe, she always wins in the end.... Now it's I'm looking forward to the cooler weather of fall so I can run again! I'll go out and work in this weather, but not the trains... 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"Which reminds me, I've been reading up a little on ground killers, e.g., Round-Up. Anyone have an alternate favorite" 

Two inches of yard waste compost will keep just about all the weeds away and fertilize what you plant on purpose. And also won't kill everything that comes into contact with it.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's a great point about yard waste, vs. ground killers. I'll definitely keep that in mind.

Bit of background. Up to this point, and until I get the heavy stuff done, I've been treating this thing like a construction site, and haven't cared too much about the weeds. That is, there's been grading, deck work, retaining walls, fill, and roadbed. All in slow motion, because I'm just slow. But now I'm getting to the end of that; hopefully September-October for the last of the roadbed. 

Between foreseeing that I'm actually needing to build a garden railroad, inheriting my wife's garden (she messed up her arm playing golf), and witnessing this eruption of weeds in the "construction site" (after I'd dug them all up only 2 months prior), you can bet that I'm gaining a new appreciation of these weed issues!

Like you say John, nature will win out... 

Looking on the bright side though, I'll bet no one here can beat my weeds, ha ha...









Cliff


----------

